# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Led σε επαγγελματικα ηχεια

## kokoblue

Καλημερα αγορασα δυο ηχεια τις προαλλες της skytec sp 1500 και μπροστα στην προσοψη εχει ενα Led που οσο ανεβαζω την ενταση αναβοσβηνει μεχρι που μενει μονιμο...Ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης αυτο το led Προστατευει την κορνα οπως γινετε με την λαμπα σε σειρα που βαζουμε...η να του βαλω μια λαμπα για σιγουρη προστασια για να μην παρω την κορνα στα χερια....
Οχι τπτ αλλο τα νοικιαζω σε κλαρινιτζηδες και καταλαβενετε!

----------


## ezizu

Λογικά το led δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την προστασία της κόρνας.
 Είναι μάλλον μια απλή ένδειξη "στάθμης"  (ή καλύτερα ένα οπτικό εφέ, χωρίς καμία σοβαρή λειτουργία). 
Οπότε καλύτερα τοποθέτησε την λάμπα για να έχεις κάποια προστασία στην κόρνα.

----------


## east electronics

Αμ  δεν φταις εσυ ...ουτε τα λεντ φταινει  οι κλαρινιτζηδες φταινε   για ολα ....και το κακο ειναι οτι τα λεντ σου λενε και την αληθεια  παρ το χαμπαρι και μην αλλαζεις φορουμ για να γλυτωσεις απο το προηγουμενο κραξιμο  Τα ηχεια ειναι μαπα  δεν κανουν για την δουλεια που τα θελεις η πιο γενικα για επαγγελματικη χρηση ...Ειναι θεμα χρονου  να τα παρεις στα χερια  και τοτε ισως καταλαβεις γιατι τα επαγγελματικα κοστιζουν καποια λεφτα παραπανω . 

οσο για τι λαμπες και τι ακριβως δουλεια κανουν με συγκεκριμενες λεπτομεριες οι απαντησεις  σου δωθηκαν και στο αλλο φορουμ 
Το συμπερασμα παραμενει το ιδιο οτι με πορδες δεν βαφουν αβγα και στα ηλεκτρονικα δεν μπορουμε να βαζουμε τσιρωτα οπως λαμπες αυτοκινητου και τετοια αλλα περιεργα  

Σημαινει οτι το να βαλεις καποια προστασια με λαμπα  μπορει να σωσεις την κορνα αλλα τελικα θα την κοψεις τοσο πολυ που δεν θα εχει νοημα  Και να βαλεις λαμπα θα ειναι μονιμως αναμμενη οποτε δεν εχει κανενα απολυτως νοημα . 

Πολυ απλα αυτο που βγαζει ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ

----------


## east electronics

Επειδη συνεχεια σε κραζω  το οποιο το κανω  και δικαιολογημενα  γιατι αυτα που ανεβαζεις  δεν ειναι τεχνικα σωστα θα σου δωσω  μερικες συμβουλες να ειναι προσαρμοσμενες στα μετρα σου ωστε να ειμαστε και λιγακι χρηστικοι και να μην αισθανεσαι οτι σε κραζουμε συνεχεια ...

Μια λυση θα ηταν να πειραξεις λιγο το κροσσοβερ του ηχειου ωστε να προσαρμοστει στα δεδομενα του κλαρινιτζη  ωστε να   μπορεσεις κατα καποιον τροπο να την  γλυτωσεις μεχρι να αποκτησεις τις γνωσεις και τα χρηματα  να παρεις κατι πιο επαγγελματικο . 

Αν τα ηχεια τα πειραξεις θαπαιζουν καλα για τους κλαρινιτζηδες  αλλα αν τα χρησιμοποιησεις καπου αλλου θα παιζουν  καπως παραξενα ...

Τα ηχεια που εχεις εχουν μεσα κροσσοβερ   το οποιο κοβει   λιγακι περιεργα και αφηνει στην ουσια μια τρυπα στα ψηλα μεσαια ετσι αντισταθμιζει τα μπασσα που λειπουν απο την καμπινα και τα πριμα που δεν μπορει να βγαλει η κορνα ...

Αν καταργησεις τελειως το κορσσοβερ απο το woofer  τοτε ολα τα μεσαια καθως και τα ψηλα μεσαια  τα οποια ειναι απαραιτητα  για τα κλαρινα θα περνανε μεσα απο το γουφερ το οποιο θα παει πολυ καλυτερα ετσι στην συγκεκριμενη εφαρμογη 

Την κορνα λοιπον  θα καρτησεις το κροσοοσβερ αλλα θα την "κοψεις" πιο ψηλα απο την ειχε το εργοστασιο για να κερδισεις λιγη ασφαλεια οποτε   σε γενικες γραμμες μαλλον θα εισαι ενταξει  σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις 

Αρα ανεβασε φωτο απο τα ηχεια να σου πω τι θα σκαλισεις στα κροσσοβερ  πρεπει να βγαλει ενα πηνιο και εναν πυκνωτη  και πρεπει να αλλαξεις αλλον εναν  που εχει στην κορνα 

Συνολικα θα κερδισεις 1,5-2 db  το οποιο ειναι αρκετα σημαντικο σε ενα τετοιο ηχειο ...


Αυτα

----------

